# Will a Pump Drain Water Faster Than Gravity



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

After a few instances in which I became distracted and accidentally drained more water than planned using my Python, I've decided to get a Jehmco Super Safety Siphon. See here:http://www.jehmco.com/html/safety_siphon_aquarium_drain.html. You can set the intake tube at the desired level and it will drain to that level and then stop.

My question is whether I should get the gravity feed model ($18) or the model with the 580 gph pump attached ($51). Both models attach to a garden hose. I have a couple of large tanks, so I'm willing to pay a little more if the pump will drain the tanks significantly faster. But after having searched prior forum posts, I haven't found a clear answer. People who use a pump to drain say it's fast. But people who rely on gravity and a large hose claim that's fast too. If the hose is the same size, will a pump drain faster than gravity? Is the pump only worth it if you're draining up hill?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Why spend the money , I am sure you can sort something out similar with your python , I use a python and use a intake strainer on the end of my hose in the tank and just set it to the depth of water I wish to remove and hold the his in place with my glass lids


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

In my experience, a pump is significantly faster.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I think paying aattention to save fitty bucks is worth it.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

This device will allow me to drain and fill with the larger garden hose rather than the python tube. I can use the python for vacuuming, which I think is it's best use. And I can vacuum one tank with the python while draining and filling the other tank with the garden hose. I could build my own safety siphon but the jehmco one is relatively cheap and has all the proper fittings. I'm sold on it. I just want to know whether the pump will speed up the draining process. One tank is 265g and a 50% WC on it takes a long time with the python.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The powered JSS and 3/4" hose will be faster than the Python style drain but will still need to be monitored when draining to avoid running the power-head dry. I also highly recommend monitoring your tank when refilling with a hose to avoid over filling. I've discovered that I get too involved filling one tank while servicing another especially if I think it will only take a minute.

If you are draining downhill from the tanks, consider using 1-/4" sump pump drain hose and a couple fittings to make a J-tube to hang on the tank. I've been using this type setup for many of my tanks and it only takes a few minutes to drain the 220G 50% for water changes right out the patio door. Refill is done with 3/4" garden hose with PVC J-tube setup right from the tap. Use appropriate water conditioner as required.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Very helpful, Deeda. I'll go to Lowes and get the materials.


----------



## johnnyblade (May 30, 2013)

I also use a Python to drain and clean my tank but it does waste water when emptying, So to empty it quicker i have a 1500 GPH pump that i attach a hose to and it drains my 180 & 120 gallon in mins. I am now able to both both water changes within 1 hr. It's one of those things that once you do it you never go back.


----------



## RFan (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, Deeda. I'm using the 1 1/4 inch sump pump hose and it can drain 100 gallons of water in just a few minutes. I'm starting the siphon the old fashioned way. I'm pretty good at it, but do you have a better method? The hose is 25 feet long so it's too big to submerge the whole thing in the tank and start the siphon that way.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have not found a better way to start the siphon with the sump pump hose. I do find that if the hose comes straight down to the floor from the tank, it is easier to start the siphon. What I do is cup my hand at the discharge end of the hose and suck on my hand to avoid putting my mouth on the hose end.

You could always fill the discharge end of the hose with enough water and then lift the excess hose back toward the aquarium, trapping the water, until you reach the aquarium stand and then dropping the hose to the ground. This method will 'push' the air out of the hose into your aquarium and often will start the water siphoning out of the aquarium. It doesn't always work, is a pain to handle the floppy hose and isn't as convenient as just sucking on the end of the hose.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wonder if you could attach the plastic tube from a python to the intake end of the sump pump hose somehow?
To start a syphon with the python, I just stick the tube in the tank, lift it up to start the water flowing, then stick it back in the tank.


----------

